# so whos getting a tegu next week?



## Anthony (Jul 10, 2009)

i just about cant wait anymore but the wait is almost over


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 10, 2009)

i feel ya. i cant wait either. got my cage set up and everything.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 10, 2009)

i might =]


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 10, 2009)

I should. Just trying to keep bizzy here in so cal so 
i dont go nuts waiting


----------



## crox (Jul 10, 2009)

I am too.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dido, I can't wait it's driving me crazy, his home is ready and waiting.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 11, 2009)

getting mine tuesday hopefully, canty wait!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 11, 2009)

Same here, hopefully Tuesday! Soooooooooooooooo stoked!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds like a plan guys, I will be calling some of you today.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 11, 2009)

Sweet. I am too. I thought Monday but there are a few people who I think are getting babies from the same clutch but they say tuesday. Im a little confused.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 11, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Sweet. I am too. I thought Monday but there are a few people who I think are getting babies from the same clutch but they say tuesday. Im a little confused.



they are getting shipped on monday and getting to your door tuesday, dont have a heart attack, theyre coming, lol :roll: :lol:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 11, 2009)

Alright thanks Jer for setting me straight.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 11, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Alright thanks Jer for setting me straight.



no problem lol :mrgreen: you know im just kidding im a ball buster.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 11, 2009)

all i been thinking about is my tegu i have to work all weekend luckily im off monday and tuesday so im praying it arrives tuesday not wensday


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 11, 2009)

I got the call :woot :app :bajo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will pick up my tegu on tuesday from the post office!!


----------



## crox (Jul 11, 2009)

I am also picking mine up Tuesday at the post office.


----------



## RoadSpawn (Jul 12, 2009)

I got the call. I will be with tegu on Tuesday. All is good in southern Cal.
RoadSpawn


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 12, 2009)

i didnt get a call.....=[


----------



## XxXsnakecharmerXxX (Jul 12, 2009)

ME!!!!


----------



## Mark R. (Jul 12, 2009)

hopefully me !!! i got an e -mail that said he would ship out on the 13th.


----------



## ddegatano (Jul 13, 2009)

Bobby called me yesterday! My tegu will be arriving tuesday. I can't wait. After work, I will get all of his food ready for the next week. I also have a shirt to go into the enclosure to get my scent in there. I am so excited!


----------



## crox (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, Thanks for reminding me about the shirt thing. I have to get on that.


----------



## simon021 (Jul 13, 2009)

Got my call Sunday night. I'm in the boonies so he wont be getting here till wednesday, but I plan on getting the food menu all laid out for the next few weeks. I just need to find somewhere to get those tiny little baggies. The only place I know of is from a head shop like an hour away, and I'm not driving an hour to smoke shop just to buy a bunch of little bags lol. Do you guys freeze individual meals or what? Just curious to see how you guys deal with all the tiny meals that these guys eat.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 13, 2009)

walmart had the little bags if that helps


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 13, 2009)

i also got my call yesterday. now just waiting for the tracking number. and practicly pulling my hair out waiting.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 13, 2009)

I too am waiting for a tracking number. Its too hot here(90 degrees plus) to ship to my house so I will have to pick up my tegu at the post office. I think that is a little easier on the tegu because riding in a HOT and bumpy truck is probably a lot worse than a air conditioned post office.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 13, 2009)

Everyone should now have the tracking numbers.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 13, 2009)

I do now! :app Thanks.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 13, 2009)

Bobby 72 boxes or was that GUs I bet your tired . dedication to customers and GUs awesome lol


----------



## crox (Jul 13, 2009)

Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, July 13, 2009, 5:17 pm, PANAMA CITY, FL 32401
Bullet Acceptance, July 13, 2009, 4:33 pm, PANAMA CITY, FL 32401


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 14, 2009)

so...who else got no sleep last night? went to sleep at 12 woke up at three, and again at 6. but im not tired. excitment because im getting a varnyard tegu. they are the best is what i hear.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 14, 2009)

Unbelievebly i did get a straight 8 hours of sleep. But I also hadnt slept very well at this week. I was catching up and im pumped!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

my tegu is on its way here waiting for delivery.... man i hope it comes soon


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 14, 2009)

Yessssss! Tegu just arrived at the post office and I am getting ready to leave now!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

lucky u lol im still waiting patiently


----------



## crox (Jul 14, 2009)

I got Sprinkles! (Yes, Sprinkles!)
Ill talk to you guys and gals later. I got tegu watching to do. 
Don't they feel awesome?!
Thanks a milliion Bobby, everyone will get a million sprinkles updates for many years to come! She went into the hide for no more than 2 mins and now is basking up a storm on her big rock!
Be back later.





http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs180.snc1/6771_1220981847169_1307611344_31386302_5180117_n.jpg[/img]


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 14, 2009)

woohoo!!! my tegu will be ready to pick up at noon!!!! im soooo excited! i cant wait...im dieing of excitement!!! thakns so much bobby! i will post again when i have my baby. YAY


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

i keep checking outside but no tegu yet lol


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 14, 2009)

crox said:


> I got Sprinkles! (Yes, Sprinkles!)
> Ill talk to you guys and gals later. I got tegu watching to do.
> Don't they feel awesome?!
> Thanks a milliion Bobby, everyone will get a million sprinkles updates for many years to come! She went into the hide for no more than 2 mins and now is basking up a storm on her big rock!
> ...




Mine had the same activity pattern.


----------

